# Footed Pyjamas with an Opening in the Back?



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Has anyone seen these for toddlers? Or for anyone? What happened to these? It just seems like such a hassle to take off the top part to bring a toddler to the potty, and chilly besides, you know? We need some 2T to 3T ones, in cotton or fleece. I know where to find a gazillion that zip down the front, but I can't find any that open in the back. I'm going to try Petit Bateau's French site but their American site, annoyingly, doesn't have them. I KNOW that they have infant back-opening ones in France, although they do not have them here.

Any tips welcome!

(Except, "Check LL Bean", "Check Land's End", "Check..." unless you know they have some, because I've Googled and checked a lot of good clothes stores and no luck!)


----------



## trinity6232000 (Dec 2, 2001)

I have no idea where you would find these, BUT with just a little sewing you could make them. If you bought regular footed pajamas, cut a flap in back, then sew one large square to the flap that is 2-3 inches larger than the flap, on the extra 2-3 inch around the edge attach velcro.

I haven't found any online from searching, but I did find a pattern to buy on Ebay. You want to search using "drop seat pajamas".

Good Luck.


----------



## Mama Mko (Jul 26, 2007)

http://www.pajamacity.com/ Here are some for adults.

http://www.pajamagram.com/greendrops...erpajamas.html Here are some for toddlers.

http://www.pajamagram.com/purpledrop...erpajamas.html Purple ones.

http://www.personalcreations.com/sho...pe=subcategory

http://www.personalcreations.com/sho...pe=subcategory

Hope that helps.


----------



## milkybean (Mar 19, 2008)

A friend of mine made them for her daughter, her husband and herself one Yule time.


----------



## Bellabaz (Feb 27, 2008)

I have seen them I think in One step ahead and Hannah Anderson catalogues.


----------



## Liquesce (Nov 4, 2006)

I had an adult sized set from Tractor Supply Co.







I don't know if they had kids sizes (was a gift), but if you have a local store it can't hurt to call and ask (and hopefully not got snickered at







).


----------



## olliepop (Jun 26, 2007)

My ds got a pair of these last Christmas. They came in a cardboard doghouse w/a puppy. Here it is:

Ok, they don't have feet but some have the drop seat. Hope this helps.

http://www.pajamagram.com/toddler-pajamas.html


----------



## LizLizard (Jul 16, 2007)

I bought a pair of these for DD last year at Babies R Us - they aren't footed, but they definitely have the drop seat with giant buttons to hold it up. They are cute as heck, wish she could still wear them.


----------



## JAL (Apr 29, 2005)

I have been on a similar search but looking for footy pj's in at least a 4t without fire retardants. Didn't even think of a drop seat, great idea!

this stuff is really hard to find!

here is a pattern I found for sale on Hyena cart,

http://hyenacart.com/DittoDaddy/index.php?p=21565

I am only a beginner (very beginner) sewer - not sure I can do it!


----------



## FelixMom (Aug 28, 2006)

If you have friends or family who live in Europe, this style of pyjamas are popular in France for instance. My DS2 wore a couple when he was a newborn.

Good luck!


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

my aunt and uncle have pairs of them, lol


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks, all. Unfortunately we won't be in Europe in the near future, otherwise I know where to get them. But the EU shops ship express only to the US, doubling the price which is already in Euros.

Oddly, I found a bunch of adult drop seat pyjamas. Must be some kind of kink.

Thanks for the lingo, though- drop seat, great! Should make the search easier. Thanks also for the links, though none have feet. I guess they are in cahoots with the sock makers? WHY NO FEET? I will never, ever understand that. In Asia and Europe, most jammies have feet. Not here. Maybe it is linked to the metric system somehow?


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EdnaMarie* 
WHY NO FEET? I will never, ever understand that. In Asia and Europe, most jammies have feet. Not here. Maybe it is linked to the metric system somehow?

You crack me up!

I'm always on the look out for footed pj's too because C has eczema so she needs to be completely covered as she likes to itch the top of her feet. There are eczema pj's, but they are only from Europe and I've never bothered with them.

Yes, it is a pain to pull the pj's all of the way off to go potty, but we do it and you just make it work. It's only once a week if that that she needs to go potty during the night and we just get up with her.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

I think that it's easier to make it work once the kid is over two. Mine will be two in October, and sometimes she goes practically in her sleep. Plus it's every night, because we do jammies, teeth, story, last potty, then bed. I could do it but ugh. Really just prefer to open the trap-door and have it done with.


----------



## IsaFrench (Mar 22, 2008)

EdnaMarie, I ordered some online whilst in the US (Virginia) from the french website of LAREDOUTE ... and was SO, SO SOOOOOOOOOO surprised to receive a few weeks later my own LaRedoute mail order Catalogue in the post, just as if I was in France BUT ALL IN ENGLISH ... so do try to lookup on their website; www.laredoute.fr

I had ordered , guess what 3 pairs of footed pyjamas in size one year !
I did pay with a French payment card for that one .... now we have moved so I don't think I still have that catalogue in english but now that they are issuing some in English surely the postage shouldn't be that high

Actually, I was SO surprised to see that is was the standard postage that they charged me, as if I had ordered from France and it was being shipped to France + of course I received the "Free gift" as well, this time it was 4 mini coffee cups with 4 saucers .... very well packed so nothing was broken .... which must have added to the weight of the parcel !

it was so funny because I prompty gave the gift to a friend ....having previously offered to her mother a book by an american mother who spent 2 years in France (.... and was describing her then neighbors keeping on giving her these unwanted "free gifts" from mail orders orders ....)


----------



## WhaleinGaloshes (Oct 9, 2006)

To solve the potty problem, DD sleeps in a long-sleeve onesie and pants. For squrimers, that keeps the tummy covered. We often leave them unsnapped until tuck-in-time, and if she need to go in the middle of the night we can jut unsnap and pull down pants.

Specifically, DD sleeps in the capilene undysuit by Patagonia:

http://www.patagonia.com/web/us/prod...=60051-528&ws=

They're pricey but I'll put in a plug for them because they double as long underwear and are so light and comfortable (and warm.) They run *huge*, with adjustable snaps and long cuffs, so DD has gotten two years of wear out of all each size she's had. She's in the 3T now, at 34 pounds and 39 inches tall, and will wear them next year at age 4, too, they are very roomy (she typically wears both 3T and 4T now.)

No feet, but we don't wear socks to bed.

But maybe you could find footy bottoms and a snap-able top to fit?


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IsaFrench* 
EdnaMarie, I ordered some online whilst in the US (Virginia) from the french website of LAREDOUTE ... and was SO, SO SOOOOOOOOOO surprised to receive a few weeks later my own LaRedoute mail order Catalogue in the post, just as if I was in France BUT ALL IN ENGLISH ... so do try to lookup on their website; www.laredoute.fr

I had ordered , guess what 3 pairs of footed pyjamas in size one year !
I did pay with a French payment card for that one .... now we have moved so I don't think I still have that catalogue in english but now that they are issuing some in English surely the postage shouldn't be that high

Actually, I was SO surprised to see that is was the standard postage that they charged me, as if I had ordered from France and it was being shipped to France + of course I received the "Free gift" as well, this time it was 4 mini coffee cups with 4 saucers .... very well packed so nothing was broken .... which must have added to the weight of the parcel !

it was so funny because I prompty gave the gift to a friend ....having previously offered to her mother a book by an american mother who spent 2 years in France (.... and was describing her then neighbors keeping on giving her these unwanted "free gifts" from mail orders orders ....)

Shipping to the U.S. does not cost extra? I AM SO THERE! But several French shops (Petit Bateau among them) have sites in English and charge extra shipping to the U.S. It is completely fair and I'm not complaining, I just can't afford it right now.

Actually as my toddler has passed two it has become easier to get her all unzipped to help her pee at night if she needs to. But I still prefer the trapdoors. There were a ton at Oshkosh but they were all holiday and again- no feet.

Ruffian, cheers, but we do not have any issues with the squirming. I like the style and warmth of the one-piece. My daughter does not have onesies (I hate them, it's just a personal issue I have







) so that would not work for us. But thank you! I hope it will help someone who has hat in mind.


----------



## snowyowl (Dec 27, 2006)

I came here from new posts and decided to check out La Redoute. Their US site is closing on Dec. 16 so they're offering 40% off your entire order. Score!

ETA: Rats! It looks like the US site only has adult clothes. Still, there might be something worth picking up.


----------

